
I free fall from 40,000ft. How do I die? - d0ugie
https://www.quora.com/I-free-fall-from-40-000-feet-into-the-Atlantic-Ocean-How-do-I-die?share=1
======
ChuckMcM
The most interesting part of that quora discussion is the comment about the
airline attendant[1] who fell from 33,000' without a parachute and survived.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vesna_Vulovi%C4%87](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vesna_Vulovi%C4%87)

